# Just Rescaped Today



## Martin cape (13 Apr 2013)

Hi guys,

Done a rescape today. Took everything out, hard scape and plants. Give the sand a good mix and replaced most if the water. Took about 4 hours. Loads of crap in there that was hidden from site. No wonder it smelled terrible. Too much organic waste. 

Well, I now only have 3 bits of bogwood, used to have 6. However I need plants to grow now. Looks a bit bare lol. Tried to create a focal point with the sides lower. Clive had an idea of an isolated piece of wood. Tried to do it. I like the bit surrounded by Blyxa. Not sure on the other bit on the left. Maybe I just don't have enough star grass yet. Anyway, have a look and see what ya think


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (13 Apr 2013)

Bang Tidy  it should fill out in no time.

hope the flow and circ improves mate and related issues soon dissapear, hard work starting to pay off, those plants still look like new so you're not far off getting things sorted, top man.


----------



## John S (13 Apr 2013)

Looks good Martin, once it grows in it will be even better


----------



## Martin cape (13 Apr 2013)

Cheers guys. 

Some root systems were huge. I lot was thrown away too that didn't look too good or had bits of algae on. 

I'm a bit disappointed with the Rotala now I've moved it. Looks pathetic now lol. 

I left the HC where it was as uprooting that would mean a nightmare to re-plant.


----------



## John S (13 Apr 2013)

The Rotala will be fine a few weeks. Don't blame you not moving the HC.


----------



## Martin cape (13 Apr 2013)

Pinkmummy79 said:


> Bang Tidy  it should fill out in no time just.
> 
> hope the flow and circ improves mate and related issues soon dissapear, hard work starting to pay off, those plants still look like new so you're not far off getting things sorted, top man.


 
How's yours looking these days? Did you get all the issues with CO2 sorted? Reg etc?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2013)

Hi mate,
				That looks a lot better. The anubias looks out of place though. I would have put them all as a group either on top of that piece of wood or on the left side of the the wood which is in front of the crypts. Also, your powerhead on the right looks too close to the edge of the spraybar. Normally it should be midway between the end of the bar and the right glass unless you've tried that already and found it hot as good. Both pumps should also generally be pointed horizontally.

The Rotala is not a good match at that location, even if it was taller. It is a fine leaf plant and is sitting next to monstrous leafed plants. It would be better to transition the leaf size with a beefier plant, maybe a needle leaf fern, Limnophila, or even a lotus. The zosterfolia is too much of a nuisance in that regard. Then for the midground, to transition to the HC you can use something like Lilaeopsis or Staurogyne.

You really need to buy some more HC as well...save your pennies!

Cheers,


----------



## Martin cape (14 Apr 2013)

Which Anubias looks out of place Clive? The ones on the left piece or right? 

Yea deffo need more HC. It's just a buggar to get going with MTS lol. 

Ill have a look at though plants ya mention. I deffo agree with the Rotala. Just looks feeble now.


----------



## Martin cape (14 Apr 2013)

This Clive:

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/limnophilia-aromatica-p-5315.html?cPath=255_514

Any links for the Lotus you mentioned pal?


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2013)

Martin cape said:


> This Clive:
> 
> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/limnophilia-aromatica-p-5315.html?cPath=255_514


Yeah, that's the one. It's tough to get started though. If you can find it already submersed on the wanted section I'd try that first. Check the thread Limnophila aromatica - The Rice Paddy Herb | UK Aquatic Plant Society



Martin cape said:


> Which Anubias looks out of place Clive? The ones on the left piece or right?


Sorry, I meant the ones on the right.



Martin cape said:


> Any links for the Lotus you mentioned pal?


Something like this=> http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/nymphaea-stellata-bulb-p-4638.html



Martin cape said:


> Ill have a look at though plants ya mention. I deffo agree with the Rotala. Just looks feeble now.


Well, I mean, even when it's in tip top shape you'd need to have a massive bunch to have it not look feeble compared to the large leaves.

 Cheers,


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (14 Apr 2013)

Martin cape said:


> How's yours looking these days? Did you get all the issues with CO2 sorted? Reg etc?


sent you a quick pm mate so not to hack your post.


----------

